# cost of living in Canberra



## hassan_vito (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Guys, just wanna know cost of living in Canberra


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

One million dollars... 

No, seriously, how long is a piece of string? It depends where you want to live, what you want to eat, whether you drive... There is no one answer.


----------



## Jonjovic (Dec 31, 2013)

*Cost of Living*

Hey dude i can help you...

Tell me how much is your salary , then i can tell whether it is enuff...


----------



## hassan_vito (Jan 17, 2013)

cost of living in Canberra for first 3 month in inner area ?


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Depends on what you're looking for (share house, apartment, own home), how close in you want to be, whether you buy a car or take the bus etc. 

Bus is $2.50 per trip, food is similar to the rest of Australia, for housing prices look on allhomes.com.au.


----------



## ryanwilliams (Feb 20, 2014)

It really depends in which are you want to live and what type of lifestyle you are used to.


----------



## Jonjovic (Dec 31, 2013)

You can use the Cost of Living Calculator to find out based on your lifestyle.


----------

